# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Putrajaya rực rỡ trong lễ hội hoa và hoa đăng

## thietht

Putrajaya, thủ đô hành chính của liên bang Malaysia, vốn thu hút hàng triệu khách du lịch mỗi năm với phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp lại càng rực rỡ khi Lễ hội hoa và hoa đăng được tổ chức ở đây.

Lễ hội Hoa Putrajaya do Bộ Du lịch Malaysia tổ chức hằng năm ở thủ đô hành chính của quốc gia Đông Nam Á này nhằm xúc tiến du lịch và quảng bá hình ảnh Malaysia đến với du khách trong và ngoài nước.

Tuy nhiên, để thu hút thêm du khách đến với Putrajaya, năm nay, ban tổ chức kết hợp thêm Lễ hội Hoa đăng du lịch quốc tế Malaysia cùng với lễ hội hoa.



Putrajaya rực rỡ trong đêm
Tham gia Lễ hội Hoa đăng du lịch quốc tế Malaysia 2011 ngoài các thuyền hoa đăng của các bang trong nước như Johor, Selangor, Perlis, Malacca... còn có sự tham gia của các thuyền hoa đăng từ Brunei và Campuchia.

Những con thuyền rực rỡ ánh đèn nhẹ trôi trên lòng hồ Putra thu hút hàng nghìn du khách đến đây chiêm ngưỡng.

Du khách ngồi dọc bên bờ sông vừa hưởng những làn gió mát từ mặt hồ thổi tới, vừa ngắm nhìn những tòa lâu đài, những khu vườn quốc gia bềnh bồng trên sóng nước. Nhiều người tranh thủ ghi lại những phút giây huyền diệu này dù bằng máy ảnh chuyên nghiệp, máy ảnh du lịch, hay chỉ bằng chiếc điện thoại di động.

Trên bờ, những vườn hoa tươi do các công ty cây xanh và hoa cảnh khắp Malaysia mang đến. Hoa được ghép thành vườn, thành hàng rào, hoa được treo trên không thi nhau khoe sắc và hút hồn du khách. Trong khi đó, các chậu bonsai dưới bàn tay của các nghệ nhân như đưa du khách về với một thế giới tự nhiên thu nhỏ.

Không khí lễ hội lan truyền trong từng du khách đến đây. Bầu trời đêm Putrajaya càng bừng sáng và lung linh hơn với những vũ điệu và lời ca của các nghệ sỹ Malaysia. Pháo hoa bừng sáng bầu trời thủ đô hành chính của Malaysia suốt chín đêm liền, từ ngày 9/7, góp phần làm đêm Putrajaya trở thành “Đêm huyền diệu” như chủ đề của lễ hội hoa đăng năm nay.

Bộ trưởng Du lịch Malaysia Ng Yen Yen cho biết, Lễ hội hoa và hoa đăng Putrajaya năm nay dự kiến sẽ thu hút đến 700.000 du khách trong nước và quốc tế./.

----------

